# removing ceramic coating from wheels



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wasnt sure where to post this
Basically I have a ceramic coating on my wheels but i want to remove it and redo them

Now my question is given the tricky shapes round spokes etc and my polisher the smallest pads I can use are 3inch, how else would I remove the coating? Wheels are ispiri isr8


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Only way to remove a coating is abrasives. So something like Sonax EX 04-06 on a firm sponge applicator might do the trick. 

If you're going to go over the top with the same thing might be worth checking with the manufacturer if there is any issue with just doing another coat on top. Could save yourself a lot of work!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

If you need to get into nooks and crannies, recent experience from me suggests a Dremel with a steady hand. 

I used those sandpaper tubes on about half speed. Full speed shreds the tubes and seriously compromises control, leading to the possibility of gouges on the edges. Ask me how I know:wall:

The alternative on contoured surfaces is wet and dry on a rubber block. Start with a quick rub at around 500 grit to break up the surface but move to 2000 grit very quickly and work downwards to grittier paper if needed but I found 2000 worked. But be gentle and have a spritz bottle and cloth ready - the dust is fearsome! 

Peter


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I definitely wouldn't be using any abrasive sand paper regardless of what grade is been used to remove a ceramic coating on any car part especially wheels:wall:

As steelaghost has mentioned why not just give them a good decon and then apply again:thumb:

But if you are looking to remove what's on then decon followed by some light finishing polishing should do the trick:thumb: the pads you have 3" might be difficult to get in around the spokes but will be certainly ok for the faces.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have to agree with what the guys have said above. Do a full decon and reapply. I do this on a yearly basis on my summer & winter wheels, without any issue.

As chongo said above, stay away from sand paper. You'll only have to polish afterwards. Always choose the least aggressive approach first, and work gently from there. 

Good luck.

Cooks


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Def wouldnt be going at them with sandpaper. I will try a full decon ans claybar and reapply. Put put an extra layer on this time


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Polish with one of these on a drill.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1429

Use whatever polish you would use on paint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

